# Templet Guides



## Roverdca (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi All Brand new to the forum and routering,
I went out today and bought a set of router bushings for my Sears router, and a set of 6 sub base plates. Of course the only guy at my Sears store how knows anything technical had the Saturday off, so could ask any questions. Got them home, and cant figure out how to attach the bushings to the sub base. All the holes in the sub base are either too big or too small. I would have thought that at least one of the sub base plates would have had a hole in it suitable for the bushing to fit in, and tighten down, OR is it just me being dumb?


----------



## wcpalmer (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi doug,

I have the clear plastic router base set and one of the sub-bases is for the craftsman bushings. Get out one of your bushings and look at your bases and find the one that has a recess for the bushing. the bushing sets inside the recess and the threads of the bushing go through the hole, with the threaded collar on the other side of the plastic. 

Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Doug

I'm sure someone will know, post the Sears part numbers...a picture would be great like they say one picture is worth a 1000 words.
By the way you can post pictures right off the bat.

But I will suggest you take the 6 pack back and pickup the item below, one comes with TurnLock insert that will take on any brass or steel guides, and it makes so easy to get them in the router plate.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00928822000P?prdNo=9&blockNo=34&blockType=G34

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00902883000P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6

========== 
+++++++++==



Roverdca said:


> Hi All Brand new to the forum and routering,
> I went out today and bought a set of router bushings for my Sears router, and a set of 6 sub base plates. Of course the only guy at my Sears store how knows anything technical had the Saturday off, so could ask any questions. Got them home, and cant figure out how to attach the bushings to the sub base. All the holes in the sub base are either too big or too small. I would have thought that at least one of the sub base plates would have had a hole in it suitable for the bushing to fit in, and tighten down, OR is it just me being dumb?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Doug

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Roverdca (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks All
I ended up making my own subbase, kinda crude but got the job done
Doug


----------



## Tim J. (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on the Milescraft bobj3! I did the same thing as Roverdca ... same scenario exactly. Now where's my receipt?


----------

